# Educational consultants in Dubai?



## novicegenius (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,
This is Avini and I live in Bur Dubai. I am interested in pursuing my Masters abroad, preferably in USA. I would like to know who are the best educational consultants in Dubai? Appreciate your help soon as I wish to apply for the Fall'13 course.


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you know where you want to attend? Frankly, you shouldn't need a consultant. Look at the school's website, find the portion for international students and follow instructions. Your biggest struggle is going to be your undergrad degree. Did you go to an accredited university?


----------



## novicegenius (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. Actually the thing is I am tied up with work and dont have time to research and fill out applications. Thats why I wanted to go to an Edu consultant.. and wanted ur opinion on the best one in Dubai?


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, I can't help you on that end. Keep in mind, US universities can spot those applications very quickly and don't think highly of them. Just an American perspective.


----------



## novicegenius (Oct 25, 2012)

Okie, Leme c wat I can do. Thanks for ur help


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Midlifer said:


> Sorry, I can't help you on that end. Keep in mind, US universities can spot those applications very quickly and don't think highly of them. Just an American perspective.


x2

One of the worst things you can do is have someone else fill out your application for you...

If you are serious about pursuing this, then you will have to make time to do the research yourself.. also keep in mind that consultants typically get referral fees from schools that are not really considered exemplary, in addition to what they charge you, and would likely push you to those schools... and that would likely not be what you are looking for...


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

novicegenius said:


> Hi,
> This is Avini and I live in Bur Dubai. I am interested in pursuing my Masters abroad, preferably in USA. I would like to know who are the best educational consultants in Dubai? Appreciate your help soon as I wish to apply for the Fall'13 course.


Hey,

You can contact one of the consultants in Knowledge Village. They really help you speed up your process plus they have partnership with many universities worldwide, So that you have a lot of options with courses and fees.

One of my friend used them, and he is in UK right now. Let me know if you want Contact details.


----------



## qadir5000 (Feb 4, 2013)

novicegenius said:


> Hi,
> This is Avini and I live in Bur Dubai. I am interested in pursuing my Masters abroad, preferably in USA. I would like to know who are the best educational consultants in Dubai? Appreciate your help soon as I wish to apply for the Fall'13 course.


Hi,
I can recommend My Classroom Worldwide as they are very professional people and provide great consultation.

Can't post links, but search for them on Facebook they are currently running a 20% discount offer on IELTS/TOEFL.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I had intl student friends in the states, and from what i seen and heard it should be easy for you to gain admission. They want those international dollars, thats why intl students pay upwards towards 100% more for tuition.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

One suggestion, I can give you is, if you are looking for a US university to apply for and join, I feel you should look for consultants already based in the US. I know it won't be face to face, but nowadays, in the age of skype, email and electronic application filings, your chances of getting into a good school are better working with a consultant based out of there. They have more experience and they deal directly with schools and have good rapport with the International Admissions departments of the schools. (Please note I refer to Universities as schools)


----------



## hareer (May 25, 2013)

-Geek said:


> Hey,
> 
> You can contact one of the consultants in Knowledge Village. They really help you speed up your process plus they have partnership with many universities worldwide, So that you have a lot of options with courses and fees.
> 
> One of my friend used them, and he is in UK right now. Let me know if you want Contact details.


plss giv me the detailss


----------

